# Lavavajillas White Westinghouse no funciona.



## calpanxo (Ene 15, 2015)

Hola, un amigo tiene un lavavajillas White Westinghouse modelo inox 109 que no funciona, no hace nada ni enciende ningún led.
Miro y encuentro en la placa de control un integrado roto, lo que por mala suerte no se distingue cual es, os pongo un par de fotos a ver si podeis ayudarme para saber cual es y reemplazarlo. Aparentemente no se ve ningun desperfecto mas.
Saludos y gracias.


----------



## Fernando123 (Ene 15, 2015)

Por el logo y la primera letra que se ve el ci puede que sea el lnk306.

saludos.


----------



## calpanxo (Ene 16, 2015)

Muchas gracias, efectivamente es un lnk306, gracias de nuevo.
Saludos.


----------

